# about to be on lot



## spud (Mar 3, 2009)

about to be on lot any advice


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 4, 2009)

probably would give some advice if u'd explain a bit more.


----------



## ReturnTrip (Mar 4, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> probably would give some advice if u'd explain a bit more.



yeah. i looked at this and said: lot like a movie lot? or youre going to be on Lot like its a drug. whats lot?


----------



## shua (Mar 4, 2009)

im glad im not the only one who didnt get it haha


----------



## Nym (Mar 4, 2009)

do you mean lot as in dead tour lot....if thats what you mean then my only advice is be careful who you get acid from. theres a name droper in the G.d.Family and a lot of kids are getting popped and doing life. so if thats what you meant then theres some advice!


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 4, 2009)

i think nym is the only one with any idea on what to say in this tread.....


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 4, 2009)

katiehabits said:


> i think nym is the only one with any idea on what to say in this tread.....



glad someone does cuz I have no freakin clue


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow! Must be one hellofa show! I was @ the memorial for Jerry Garcia in Golden Gate Park when he died. Hopping a train thru Tulsa when Phil died! Must be the fucking reserection! Man, I gotta catch this show if it is the Dead. Hmnn, I guess I should say 'no pun intended' as they really ARE dead!:hysterical:

Acid? Yeah, now there's some old time shit. 'Recon what ya'll r getting these dayz is really strychnine. LSD-25 causes absolutely NO visuals! Ah, but in my old age a glass of wine, a wee bit of reefer, watchin' the sun set over the trax, no that's a good time!

My old rule of thumb used to be check the shoes and nails. No dirt, it's probably someone who'll offer u 10-Life.


----------



## atherington (Mar 4, 2009)

I just read this and I'm a little confused. 10 - life for buying acid!?


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 4, 2009)

That's a prison sentence here in the states ... 10yrs to Life.


----------



## Ravie (Mar 4, 2009)

fuck this thread confuses me. is it because i dont do acid?


----------



## Angela (Mar 4, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> That's a prison sentence here in the states ... 10yrs to Life.



I think he knew what it was, I just don't think he knew how fucked up the justice system in the United States is, it doesn't seem like a crime that anyone should get 10-life for.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 5, 2009)

Bout be to lot. Advise.
Hungry good eat.
Food happy. Advise?


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 5, 2009)

don't do it in confined spaces!!! my first time frying was in a cell. i learned how to swim on the floor using pillows as life savers...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

veggieguy12 said:


> Bout be to lot. Advise.
> Hungry good eat.
> Food happy. Advise?


 
I think we have delved off into some kinda cryptological soup now.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

Angela said:


> I think he knew what it was, I just don't think he knew how fucked up the justice system in the United States is, it doesn't seem like a crime that anyone should get 10-life for.


 
Yeah, here we kinda see eye-to-eye. Drug crimes, to me and unless we're dealing w/pushing the shit on kids, are kinda a social issue. But, if u think that's harsh, check out NV's policy on a seed of pot or a rolling paper w/o tobacco! Felony!

Alas, and as I am older, I believe it will be your generation that will change the laws. I am what is known as Generation X. We kinda made antipathy en vouge and dropped out. Your generation, if organized in a productive manner, will probably make headway.
:crew:


----------



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Wow! Must be one hellofa show! I was @ the memorial for Jerry Garcia in Golden Gate Park when he died. Hopping a train thru Tulsa when Phil died! Must be the fucking reserection! Man, I gotta catch this show if it is the Dead. Hmnn, I guess I should say 'no pun intended' as they really ARE dead!:hysterical:
> 
> Acid? Yeah, now there's some old time shit. 'Recon what ya'll r getting these dayz is really strychnine. LSD-25 causes absolutely NO visuals! Ah, but in my old age a glass of wine, a wee bit of reefer, watchin' the sun set over the trax, no that's a good time!
> 
> My old rule of thumb used to be check the shoes and nails. No dirt, it's probably someone who'll offer u 10-Life.



They'll fuck over anyone who has anything to do with acid.
and the tour isn't actual grateful dead, as IBRRHOBO pointed out.
its just J.G..Band and a few other tribute ones.
its still a really neat show.
im hitting up dead tour this year hopefuly
but not till the end because N.y. is freaking cold!


----------



## atherington (Mar 5, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> That's a prison sentence here in the states ... 10yrs to Life.



I know it is a prison sentence term but for doing acid?! For real?


----------



## finn (Mar 5, 2009)

Wait, I don't get it, did someone figure out what this thread is supposed to be about? Um, my advice is to stay hydrated?


----------



## Nym (Mar 5, 2009)

atherington said:


> I know it is a prison sentence term but for doing acid?! For real?



haha..not for doing it
at least i think not for doing it....
for having it on your person,
like if you buy it or something,
they'll fuck you over big time!

i guess i figures out this tread...


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

Nym said:


> haha..not for doing it
> at least i think not for doing it....
> for having it on your person,
> like if you buy it or something,
> ...


 
Bingo, advance to the head of the class young lady!:applaud:


----------



## atherington (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow! That's a little extreme. Just for having it? Not intent to traffic?!


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 5, 2009)

Acid is a real trip in the states. If you've done more than 10 hits in a lifetime the state of CA says you are, by definition, legally insane. The federal gov't still has a law on the books relating distribution of acid to an attempt to overthrow the gov't. Depending on the microgram levels (say over 150 per hit) you'll add a new charge. Yeah, by and large, drugs as a whole are taboo in the states (barring a few states and perhaps 420 cards for reefer).


----------



## katiehabits (Mar 5, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Acid is a real trip in the states. If you've done more than 10 hits in a lifetime the state of CA says you are, by definition, legally insane. The federal gov't still has a law on the books relating distribution of acid to an attempt to overthrow the gov't. Depending on the microgram levels (say over 150 per hit) you'll add a new charge. Yeah, by and large, drugs as a whole are taboo in the states (barring a few states and perhaps 420 cards for reefer).



i guess i'm one hit away from insanity! as if a bunch of fucked up hippies higher than a kite where really a treat to the government? silly silly politicians....:club:


----------



## Ravie (Mar 5, 2009)

wow. i know alot of legally insane....as a matter o' fact 98% of the people i know are legally insane....huh. i should tell em they're nuts.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 6, 2009)

Has anyone tried dramamine


----------



## marc (Mar 6, 2009)

dramamine sucks its a really shitty high, all it does is make you delerious


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 6, 2009)

10-life for ACID????? you have got to be fucking joking.
why dont they concentrate on finding rapists and murderers instead of locking up someone on the state's dime for life for having fucking acid????
*shakes head in disbelief*


----------



## stove (Mar 6, 2009)

wartomods said:


> Has anyone tried dramamine



Dramamine? As in...for motion sickness? Are you serious? You want to use Dramamine...Recreationally?


To each their own, I'll go roll another.


----------



## Nym (Mar 6, 2009)

Acid can do some real damage if used wrongly..
like dusting people and shit.
cops dont care.
just you even attempting to buy it can fuck you for life.
ive delt with acid deals for a while now and some really fucked up close calls.
i dont fuck with that shit anymore i only eat it
and only if it comes from someone i really trust
even then im paranoid


----------



## Nym (Mar 6, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Bingo, advance to the head of the class young lady!:applaud:



Yea! front of the class!
i win! lol:hysterical:


----------



## NickCofphee (Mar 6, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> That's a prison sentence here in the states ... 10yrs to Life.



Varies state to state. Unless you're being convicted federally, and you are being made an example of. Or if you're in a very strict state and you have priors, I cannot see getting 10 years to life. USUALLY. But I can see it happening. LSD is no different than getting busted with any other Class A Felony Substance. Like heroin or coke, mushrooms. In California for your first time, you'd probably get Prop 36, mandatory rehab. 2nd offense two years in prison, out on parole in 9 months. My friend just got caught with TWO POUNDS of mushrooms with a prior strike and he's looking at two years. So I don't see LSD being any different.


----------



## NickCofphee (Mar 6, 2009)

wartomods said:


> Has anyone tried dramamine


 Yes and it sucks and your an idiot if you do this just because you can't find better drugs. And yes, I'm an idiot for trying it for fun.

You see shadow people, you hear voices, you feel like you have bugs crawling on you and you feel really strung out. The next day you feel drained. What's the point?


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 6, 2009)

has anyone heard of/tried robaxin? i took a few about a week ago and felt great. tried the same dosage again the other day and got fuck all from it... the same thing happened with me and vicodin. the first time i took it i felt great and now i cant make it give me anything. weak


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, and some friendly advice: most of the kids think playing w/the pills are cool and since they're prescription it's not as bad. Fuck w/'em too long and you'll advance to oxy's and folks will be either paying your bill in the joint or you'll be wearing a miniskirt by the Arch. Hard answers to reality questions!


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 6, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Yeah, and some friendly advice: most of the kids think playing w/the pills are cool and since they're prescription it's not as bad. Fuck w/'em too long and you'll advance to oxy's and folks will be either paying your bill in the joint or you'll be wearing a miniskirt by the Arch. Hard answers to reality questions!



whoa whoa whoa, fucking around with some pills every once in a while doesnt mean youre gonna be addicted. not everybody gets hooked just cause they try something once or twice


----------



## veggieguy12 (Mar 6, 2009)

If the mention of "lot" refers to a drug, what is the drug?
It's not really labeled "lot", that's gotta be just a slang. So any ideas what the proper name is, so I/we can get some information online about it?
Thanks.


----------



## stove (Mar 6, 2009)

Nic: So, I could trip on Dramamine...Or just get drunk, stoned, and have a few friends fuck with my head? I'll stick to my friends.

Of course, sometimes the bugs are real. Bastards....


----------



## Nym (Mar 6, 2009)

When im on lot (for tours) drugs go by whatever there names are or candies
"got any candies" or "got acid" etc, etc


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

stove said:


> Dramamine? As in...for motion sickness? Are you serious? You want to use Dramamine...Recreationally?
> 
> 
> To each their own, I'll go roll another.



i used it, and it is fucking intense and stupid, a bad trip in it is way worse than with acid, and well dramamine cool trips are hard to come by


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

NickCofphee said:


> Yes and it sucks and your an idiot if you do this just because you can't find better drugs. And yes, I'm an idiot for trying it for fun.
> 
> You see shadow people, you hear voices, you feel like you have bugs crawling on you and you feel really strung out. The next day you feel drained. What's the point?



well whats the point of drugs, i fear most the drugs that make me feel always good.


----------



## kai (Mar 7, 2009)

sharks77 said:


> whoa whoa whoa, fucking around with some pills every once in a while doesnt mean youre gonna be addicted. not everybody gets hooked just cause they try something once or twice




yeah...how many times have I heard this? I don't think I know a junkie,crackhead, methhead or alcoholic or even cigarette smoker who thought they'd get wired. Not to say it's in ya but the reality is addiction definately starts with a state of denial.


and the term lot refers to the mass hang out areas around parking lots at giant touring shows and festivals...like dead lots, or Phish lots or String Cheese lots etc... it's got nothing to do with any drug in particular but they are definately available on the "lot"


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 7, 2009)

kai said:


> yeah...how many times have I heard this? I don't think I know a junkie,crackhead, methhead or alcoholic or even cigarette smoker who thought they'd get wired. Not to say it's in ya but the reality is addiction definately starts with a state of denial.



yeah yeah that's true. but just because somebody smokes a cigarette or pops some pills, doesn't mean they'll be addicted. everyone who gets addicted probably started off saying they wouldn't be, but not everyone who says they won't be, becomes addicted (if that makes sense). i'm not an alcoholic, i'm not addicted to cigarettes, i'm not addicted to anything else and i've tried them all before. it's not like im thinking about shooting heroin for fun on a saturday night.


----------



## Nym (Mar 7, 2009)

I used to be a pill popper.....
people who get addicted to that are kinda lame.
after a while they stop working
so you gotta eat more
then you gotta spend more to eat more
so its all wack.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

i am probably addicted to drugs in general, cause i cant say i dont go back to some mind altering substances every time i want go out, but it isnt something thats has had a significant effect on my life. 
I am defieneetly psicologicaly addicted to drugs and that doesnt mean i am always high, cause it is far from truth, max 4 times month i do something special, and i cant deny it i have the urge to do it


----------



## sharks77 (Mar 7, 2009)

Nym said:


> I used to be a pill popper.....
> people who get addicted to that are kinda lame.
> after a while they stop working
> so you gotta eat more
> ...



yeah i think thats how it works with most things.... pretty lame.


----------



## wartomods (Mar 7, 2009)

not all drug's tolerance builds up, people think so because they always expect: greater the doser greater the fun, so what you build is psychological tolerance, the novelty factor wears off, and even if it ddoes the exact same thing with the exact same dosages as before, you are propeled to do it at greater doses...Of course most of drugs build up tolerance, but few of them are fast enough to take away the effects, and if they take, it means you are taking it too many times ...btw tolerance isnt permanent, calm down until tolerance comes down too. 
If you are doing it at greater doses and wont control how many times you do it, it will take you on a spyral circle, and shit is about to happen


----------



## Ravie (Mar 8, 2009)

IBRRHOBO said:


> Yeah, and some friendly advice: most of the kids think playing w/the pills are cool and since they're prescription it's not as bad. Fuck w/'em too long and you'll advance to oxy's and folks will be either paying your bill in the joint or you'll be wearing a miniskirt by the Arch. Hard answers to reality questions!



i was hooked on pills for about a year. thats no fucking joke. it allways starts as recreational. it was almost a waste when i used to do em though. skateboard lines of methadone, vicodin, whatever, and i wouldnt feel a thing. try snorting 800 mg of norco and being sober haha way too much of an immunity back then. dangerous.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 8, 2009)

Ya know, spud never really told us what he meant by what he said, and this thread really got turned around..oh well!lol


----------



## eatmonksus (Mar 8, 2009)

i used to be addicted to shards and rocks. i don't regret it though. i know how tweakers think, so i can 9/10 predict what they'll do or how they'll respond to something.


----------



## spud (Mar 8, 2009)

wow sry i was drunk when i posted this and had no idea it would have such a huge response but i ment on phish and dead lot


----------

